# DS #3191: Phantasy Star Zero (Japan)



## Rayder (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4264^^






 To remove the anti-piracy measures on this game, click here or download the cheat DAT from the GBAtemp Cheat database website .




Note to those using the R4: if you cannot run the game on the official R4 firmware, use YSmenu!




Note to those using flashcarts that don't support cheats: use DSATM and patch the cheat (very first link above) into the ROM.






 Those who flood Narin's PM box asking questions on how to get the ROM working on their flashcart will receive a warning increase.






 If you would like to arrange online gaming sessions with other GBAtempers and share your friend code, please post in the Phantasy Star Zero Wi-Fi topic.


----------



## BassHubStyle (Dec 19, 2008)

w00t it's released! Damn finally! I'm going to play it O_O


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 19, 2008)

PS Zero is out and nobody's posting?!?
I guess everyone's looking for IT >_>
[edit] and thank you SEGA for the 1024Mbit file size. that's more content for us!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 19, 2008)

Does it come in another language other than moonspeak?


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 19, 2008)

Does it maybe have English like Chrono Trigger did?? I hope so..


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 19, 2008)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD ITS OUT TOO!!!!!! ¨
blaah.. japan..


----------



## Kamiyama (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank God this is only 1024Mbit. Too many 2048Mbit releases, too little space on cart.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 19, 2008)

so... what is this game exactly?  other than being made by someone that can't spell fantasy?

any good?

any english?


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, this one almost slipped me. I've been waiting for this ever since it was announced.


----------



## mrgone (Dec 19, 2008)

my chance to be on the first page


----------



## BassHubStyle (Dec 19, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Does it maybe have English like Chrono Trigger did?? I hope so..



Looks like it doesn't,sry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw,when I create a char it somehow doesn't go on after entering a name..


----------



## Banger (Dec 19, 2008)

If this does not happen to have English which I really doubt that it does people are going to be wanting 2 games translated. People are going to have their work cut out for them it seems.


----------



## lcleong (Dec 19, 2008)

BassHubStyle said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SonicRax (Dec 19, 2008)

You know, I knew this would get leaked by at least a week before release. Now to go and have a good old search on the interwebs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully this game'll live up to it's expectations, although I really don't see why it wouldn't. (^^)


----------



## AppleJuice (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, early dump, it's not released until Christmas Day. I've been following all the news about this game since they announced it. It looks amazing.



			
				Banger said:
			
		

> If this does not happen to have English which I really doubt that it does people are going to be wanting 2 games translated. People are going to have their work cut out for them it seems.


It's getting an english language release in the Spring, so no translation required. I'll definitely be picking up a copy of the Japanese version though, just to see how it plays.

Info, trailers etc can be found here


----------



## BassHubStyle (Dec 19, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> BassHubStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 19, 2008)

Holy leakage! I wasn't expecting this until at least Christmas Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anyone been able to get online with it yet?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> so... what is this game exactly?  other than being made by someone that can't spell fantasy?
> 
> any good?
> 
> any english?


Its the latest game in a famous RPG series that in the last 10 years went online.

Educate yourself on the series: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_(series)

_A new entry in the Phantasy Star universe, Phantasy Star Zero expands on the adventure gameplay mechanics of Phantasy Star Online and Phantasy Star Universe with a complex offline/online multiplayer mode as well as a general story mode. One of the coolest new features for the multiplayer mode is visual chat. Players have access to a scratch pad on the bottom screen, which they can fill with doodles and send to fellow players. The drawings appear in bubbles above the characters inside the game._

Trailer:



If its like the other games it'll be great, I just hope its better than the last two titles.  Its supposed to be playable online for any language due to the doodling system.


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

Online option is there at the start.

MAJOR PROBLEM THOUGH:

Seems to be protected.

On my M3 Real it'll just sit there and white screen me to death, On R4/CycloDS it'll forever be stuck on saving after making a character. On no$GBA it works but will crash once game play starts.

ITT: No one has been able to play this yet.

Anyone mind looking into this?


----------



## lcleong (Dec 19, 2008)

BassHubStyle said:
			
		

> lcleong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BassHubStyle (Dec 19, 2008)

That's the prob I have with my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems like there's going to be a patch or a new firmware soon..?

At least I hope so x_x

Edit: It stucks after creating the char,and yes I'm using 1.18 x_x


----------



## lcleong (Dec 19, 2008)

there is no firmware update on R4 anymore .. maybe wait for AR codes fix if is a protection? we'll see if other flashcart working or not... do u try ysmenu?


----------



## BassHubStyle (Dec 19, 2008)

Guess if there're that many flashcarts not working there will be a patch or code or something :/

Didn't try ysmenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I should at least try


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

BassHubStyle said:
			
		

> Guess if there're that many flashcarts not working there will be a patch or code or something :/
> 
> Didn't try ysmenu
> 
> ...


Please, Right now no one can get this freaking thing to work past the starting point.


----------



## BassHubStyle (Dec 19, 2008)

Tried and didn't work >_< Guess we have to wait for help x_x


----------



## omatic (Dec 19, 2008)

AppleJuice said:
			
		

> Wow, early dump, it's not released until Christmas Day. I've been following all the news about this game since they announced it. It looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There hasn't been an announced U.S. or European release date as far as I know. Maybe you're confusing this with Phantasy Star Portable for PSP.


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 19, 2008)

haha... i think this game build in with anti-piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## Flibbo (Dec 19, 2008)

Not a big surprise, but it isn't working on ds-x. I can create and customize my character, but then it just sits at what seems to be a "saving character" screen. It doesn't freeze, it just hangs. Seems a code similar to Chrono Trigger is needed. Too bad, me being a HUGE PS fan, I flipped when I saw it leaked early.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, this game came out a week earlier then expected. Well, that's not exactly a bad thing.


----------



## lonfar (Dec 19, 2008)

Flibbo said:
			
		

> Not a big surprise, but it isn't working on ds-x. I can create and customize my character, but then it just sits at what seems to be a "saving character" screen. It doesn't freeze, it just hangs. Seems a code similar to Chrono Trigger is needed. Too bad, me being a HUGE PS fan, I flipped when I saw it leaked early.



i second that too, CycloDS the same as well


----------



## DivineZeus (Dec 19, 2008)

Doesn't work on Supercard DS1...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2008)

Edit: Idiot over forgot to check the game was the right one and ended up pulling apart ninja gaiden. The work is still good but for the wrong game.
Now for phantasy star.
Not bad from a hacking perspective.
Pulled apart the rom. Know that if this game was a decent sequel to PS4 on the megadrive I would come back to the translation scene in a heartbeat, alas we have a phantasy star online clone with the offline component amped up a bit. Still "interesting" is my verdict right now:
Many directories, all fairly nicely named. One NTFR font in the root of the data, assorted other common nitroSDK formats.
Text seems to come in many extensions "ZPR" though is the magic stamp of choice. No common Japanese or Western encoding I can see but what looks to be a common encoding throughout (there are hundred of text files ranging from inane to story.
Pointers in those files are not terribly obvious.
Sound in many sdat files.
ARM9 is LZ compressed. Uncompressed version features lots and lots of ASCII text that is sure to be of interest.
All overlays also compressed.

edit ZPR appears to indicate a type of compression. None of the "usual" files aside from SDAT work properly.
edit2 ZPR may well be a compression type but opening a bunch of files with the same extension after the ZPR part the file changes (all files have a magic stamp which means they should be roughly the same, being ASCII while the rest of the file is not means compression does not usually work). The rest of the files are similar regardless (not unusual but enough to mention here).

Ninja gaiden stuff.


Spoiler



Most files contained within the "dat" folder (dwc is download play as usual). The dat folder contains several nicely named files and subdirectories.
A few usual nitroSDK graphics formats (NSCBA, RGCN, nbsmd), an SDAT file (only 11 megs which is odd), some files with "SOFT" as an extension (not seen it before although I am not up on the latest games), AHX (a form of video as I recall, the ARM9 takes care of it) and a whole load of cmp files.
As cmp implies (and the magic stamp "ObjPkg" backs up) it means compressed files.
Some of the common formats are also compressed, secondly none of the cmp files compress that well (7z max settings) which is usually a sign of such things. From the looks of it a form of LZ although I am not sure if it is a custom one or a BIOS compatible one right now.

Via crystaltile2:
It seems to think LZ compression too and does it properly as well:






I have to go out though so I will leave it at that.

edit: just to save the questions. The tool I used for that pictures is nsbmd from kiwi.ds (that same guy who did loads of the sdat sound format work). 
It was originally on the tahaxan forums (you have to register to download) but you can get it here:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/r9e97x
Not my upload but I stand by it.
You will also need glut32.dll:
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?glut32
Note nearly every 3d file I have encountered on the DS has been compressed, I will say though if you do not know how to deal with basic compression you do not need to be doing this yet.

Did some more, work. The menu folder has a lot of LZ compressed 8bpp (GBA/DS standard) imagery. Forgive the lack of a decent palette




Also found the adx was used for some sounds in the game (hence the small SDAT file).


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 19, 2008)

aw :[
i was quite excited to see the early dump :/


----------



## HazukiSon (Dec 19, 2008)

As much as i'm thinking like the rest of you omg its out!(I loved the DC versions but nothing has stood upto it yet) The fact this is on the DS its so gonna have the hell cheated out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a shame i just hope they find a way to ban any idiots who cheat


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 19, 2008)

This game seems to have the Anti-Piracy effect that Chrono Trigger has. We gotta work on a patch here.


----------



## mc711 (Dec 19, 2008)

well i seem to have found the possible problem.
this needs a save fix. the reason being...
as everyone knows, it freezes when trying to save our character...
well the save works on no$gba but fails during gameplay...
so i tried transferring my no$gba sav with the saved character to my R4
but it shows that i have no created character...i also tried playing the game with no SAV file (ignore creating a SAV file on boot)
and it launches as well up to the saving part...so my conclusion is that we all need a save fix...
hope this can help a lil


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, these company's aren't taking this likely. They are giving all of us the finger by making anti-piracy games for this era.


----------



## nizzk (Dec 19, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wow, these company's aren't taking this likely. They are giving all of us the finger by making anti-piracy games for this era.


no one remembers the monkey island piracy wheel?
dont copy that floppy.


----------



## skroooagh (Dec 19, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Wow, these company's aren't taking this likely. They are giving all of us the finger by making anti-piracy games for this era.



well what do you expect???? DS is the most pirated console ever, it makes sense that they would try SOMETHING........ this is obviously supposed to be a "monster hunter killer" so to do that it needs to sell an absolute TON of copies

I just wanna try it so I can decide whether or not to sell my ninty USB wifi dongle............... come on, PS0, DONT SUCKKKKK


----------



## Gamer (Dec 19, 2008)

skroooagh said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What surpirses me is they keep trying even when they know this will get fixed in a few days.


----------



## impur1ty (Dec 19, 2008)

I doubt the copy-protection in this case will be bypassed with the same urgency of Chrono Trigger's.


----------



## pso (Dec 19, 2008)

works fine on r4 after ARM PATCHING


----------



## heintsi (Dec 19, 2008)

woot i tried ragnarok's arm7 and didnt get it to work, so which one you used?
using m3.


----------



## mc711 (Dec 19, 2008)

pso said:
			
		

> works fine on r4 after ARM PATCHING



really? which patch did u use? i tried replacing the arm7 but it still wasn't saving
have you been able to play the game or just reach the title screen?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Dec 19, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> skroooagh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hardly think they're trying. It's most likely a few lines of code that took them less than 5 minutes to put into the game.

5 minutes to them, several days to the pirates. I think they win in this case.


----------



## Dominator (Dec 19, 2008)

i create my charactere and i havve a save message error lo


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 19, 2008)

Once this starts working I'll have to buy some wifi dongle >.> Curse you Nintendo for not support better securities.......


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like I'm waiting for the official game to arrive to my place after Christmas to play it since the security isn't letting me have a free trial.


----------



## sa1amandra (Dec 19, 2008)

R4, after character creation, freezes, tried ARM7, no help


----------



## kitehimuro (Dec 19, 2008)

Almost certain it's not security, it just uses a bigger save file ( which kinda figures, being the first REAL online game, saving character data and stuff like that )


----------



## sa1amandra (Dec 19, 2008)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Almost certain it's not security, it just uses a bigger save file ( which kinda figures, being the first REAL online game, saving character data and stuff like that )


It's anti-piracy


----------



## -GJ- (Dec 19, 2008)

Let me try it with some custom R4 firmware.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 19, 2008)

I dunno. I'm pretty sure Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon (E) still doesn't have a fix for the battle animation hang on some carts.


----------



## -GJ- (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm doesn't work here either.

Too bad, because it looks really cool!


----------



## kitehimuro (Dec 19, 2008)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> kitehimuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, right now noone knows what it is, and that's what makes it more hillarious everyone just jumps on the anti-piracy bandwagon. In Square's case ( FFCC and CTDS ) it -was- clearly anti-piracy, in this case it might just be a different kind of saving method.


----------



## GexX2 (Dec 19, 2008)

This games online component is gunna suck. Editable save files = Hacked chars.


----------



## kitehimuro (Dec 19, 2008)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> This games online component is gunna suck. Editable save files = Hacked chars.



Which is basically the same as the SCT servers


----------



## pso (Dec 19, 2008)

the game is damn hard i keep dying in 3rd screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





patch with arm7!!! works on r4 then


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 19, 2008)

Since it's Sega it's most likely bad coding, lol. But same here using an EzV, stuck right after the character is created. Music playing, character still moving. That was using cheats off. Cheats on, just white screens. Gonna give my Edge a try.
No go on Edge too T_T Can't wait for updates.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Dec 19, 2008)

pso said:
			
		

> the game is damn hard i keep dying in 3rd screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that is true, say how and what do you use for patch it?
Use a special game arm7? Explain more.


----------



## granville (Dec 19, 2008)

The question is WHICH arm7 patch must you use? And when patched with the proper arm7 file, will it run on other cards besides R4?


----------



## sa1amandra (Dec 19, 2008)

pso said:
			
		

> the game is damn hard i keep dying in 3rd screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



posting the same thing twice and no solution is either saying ur bluffing or your just greedy and don't wanna be a santa and give ways to help


----------



## pso (Dec 19, 2008)

game is fun just 3 people online tho


----------



## subnub (Dec 19, 2008)

pso said:
			
		

> the game is damn hard i keep dying in 3rd screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be quite honest, I don't believe that you actually have the game working and are just saying things to get peoples hopes high. I'm thinking this because you stated that you have it 'working' yet you aren't telling anyone else how to do it. You've seen people asking what arm 7 patch you used yet you aren't replying.
Maybe you do have it working and you just like to annoy other people by not saying anything, if so, then I'm sure this isn't a place to do it.

I know this isn't exactly a good first post but whatever, just expressing my view.


----------



## Narin (Dec 19, 2008)

Heres the piracy fox for this game:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...85#entry1645435

You can use that cheat to play this game as normal, Enjoy!


----------



## donelwero (Dec 19, 2008)

subnub said:
			
		

> pso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it's a very good first post. 

And well... it's obvious that he's not telling the truth. He's just having fun with people's hopes.


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 19, 2008)

just tried to play it, I have r4 yasu firmware,  right after   you finish creating the character it just stops, just to confirm it has no english option, but  if  you know a decent amount  of japanese you might be able to read it,  it seems to have a great amount katakana and  hiragana


----------



## tarso21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Heres the piracy fox for this game:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...85#entry1645435
> 
> You can use that cheat to play this game as normal, Enjoy!



Thanks Narin! 
Was spamming F5, just waiting for you to post


----------



## granville (Dec 19, 2008)

Narin just created a cheat code to fix it. Amazing!


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 19, 2008)

danm you guys are fast, I bet  they are killing themselves right after  trying  so hard, when are they going to learn, that they can't  stop piracy


----------



## X D D X (Dec 19, 2008)

OH MY GOD, I can't bieleve it's already here! I'm so happy for this.


----------



## -GJ- (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn Narin, you did it again!


----------



## MManu (Dec 19, 2008)

Can someone plays upload an usrcheat.dat file with this code for R4? I Cannot find the Number of the rom...


----------



## omatic (Dec 19, 2008)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> This games online component is gunna suck. Editable save files = Hacked chars.



True, but that's where friend codes come in. It's the same deal as the cheaters already on a lot of other Nintendo WFC games, you'll have to limit yourself to playing against people you "trust".


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

Ugh, my M3 Real isn't finding the cheat at all...

Should I be on the newest firmwere? ( even if it's sluggish to my current one? )


----------



## Narin (Dec 19, 2008)

MManu said:
			
		

> Can someone plays upload an usrcheat.dat file with this code for R4? I Cannot find the Number of the rom...


Use R4CCE, it lets you edit the cheat file and get the Game ID. Heres a guide here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=95774


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> MManu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did all of that, M3 still says it can't find a cheat for the game.

...and yes I have it looking at the right CHEAT.DAT ( I justed grabbed your CHEAT.DAT(j) and added the code to it. )


----------



## Narin (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm updating my cheat files with the code, give me a minute


----------



## X D D X (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the cheat Narin, Works great.


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

yes i could use that becuase its not working for me either


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow i didnt even notice this until i saw it in the latest post box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . But good to know its here


----------



## MManu (Dec 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I'm updating my cheat files with the code, give me a minute


Still there?


----------



## granville (Dec 19, 2008)

MManu said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience. He has to update it for the full range of flashcards.


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 19, 2008)

Does this work on newest M3 Real Firmware or iTouch or Sakura?


----------



## vinikun (Dec 19, 2008)

Acekard 2i here... even with the codes I still seem to get white screens upon loading the game. Does the code only fix the character save issue? I heard M3 cards also show white screens. Anyone with M3 have any luck?


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Does this work on newest M3 Real Firmware or iTouch or Sakura?


Well on my M3 all i get is white screen.

Was using two different firmware BTW. Latest and a faster, yet older build.

Going to try the newest pack updated for M3 though and see how my luck plays out.


----------



## GexX2 (Dec 19, 2008)

G6 Lite. After patching with DSATM, I get white screens on both my G6 lite, and iDeaS

Edit - False alarm, I had the trainer box checked x.x


----------



## Narin (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok folks, I made a hotfix update of the cheat database! It contains the fix for Phantasy Star Zero (J) as well as a fix to the Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness (E) cheats! Expect another update tonight with a lot of new codes for the games.

http://cheats.gbatemp.net

For those with old flashcards or don't want to use a cheat every time or having problems with the cheats, please check out DS Auto Trainer Maker (DSATM) to manually patch the cheat into the game so its always on, no matter what. DSATM is also very easy to use as well.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80540


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 19, 2008)

Then I guess we will have to wait for an official firmware update for our flashcards ^^
But though this is a liilte bit strange, since this game isn't produced or published by square enix? o.O


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> danm you guys are fast, I bet  they are killing themselves right after  trying  so hard, when are they going to learn, that they can't  stop piracy




ha, its not over yet....digasso DX fucked us remember?...don't get to excited now...


----------



## Goli (Dec 19, 2008)

So uh... how do I get my FC?


----------



## GcRayden (Dec 19, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Then I guess we will have to wait for an official firmware update for our flashcards ^^
> But though this is a liilte bit strange, since this game isn't produced or published by square enix? o.O



Umm...No. It's a Sega game...made by Sega. And the Sonic Team. Square is too busy filling the ds with remakes to care about something creative or new.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2008)

GcRayden said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, Square Enix released one of the greatest games of the DS this year, TWEWY.
They do a lot of remakes, but who cares if those remakes are enjoyable?
The pirates don't have to pay for it anyway.


----------



## Goli (Dec 19, 2008)

GcRayden said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is saying that it's strange because this is a SEGA game not a Square Enix one.


----------



## tarso21 (Dec 19, 2008)

golio514 said:
			
		

> So uh... how do I get my FC?



In the first menu, choose the one above the Wi-Fi.
Now look in the lower screen


----------



## Goli (Dec 19, 2008)

My FC is:
3222 9525 2714 

Anyone want to play co-op with me?


----------



## tarso21 (Dec 19, 2008)

golio514 said:
			
		

> My FC is:
> 3222 9525 2714
> 
> Anyone want to play co-op with me?


Sure, but I'm noobish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FC: 0817 7707 4846
Adding you right now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

Satangel - "The pirates don't have to pay for it anyway"



he he..not YET........you will see................you will see...


these companies arn't going to have their billion dollar profit margins drop forever


----------



## SonicRax (Dec 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Heres the piracy fox for this game:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...85#entry1645435
> 
> You can use that cheat to play this game as normal, Enjoy!



Narin, you are a king among men. Thank you so much for releasing a piracy fix.


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

golio514 said:
			
		

> My FC is:
> 3222 9525 2714
> 
> Anyone want to play co-op with me?


I'll play once I get my M3 Real to start this game up...if EVER...

Then again I still can't play "The World Ends With You"...*sigh*


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Satangel - "The pirates don't have to pay for it anyway"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, how long did it take to get Chrono Trigger DS working on our flashcards?
They can insert some securities, but it won't take long till it's cracked again, and we still don't have to pay.


----------



## Goli (Dec 19, 2008)

tarso21 said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I added you!


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

geez i had a m3 ds real and i just added new cheat.db and the game still freezes after i try to pick one of the 3 files to use all i get is a white screen


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

lipucd said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! GOT IT!
...Slow loading though...Maybe due to my SD card? All CG takes a few minutes to load, and choosing to make a new character as well...

Regardless I got it working here!

Hoping I can get a FC to get online shortly.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn, I can save fine with the cheat code with my SC-Rumble SD, but upon restarting, the graphics get corrupted and I only see a Black Box instead the menu lol.

Will try other rom & settings.


----------



## Ranma (Dec 19, 2008)

albel005 said:
			
		

> geez i had a m3 ds real and i just added new cheat.db and the game still freezes after i try to pick one of teh 3 files to use



You're getting further than me. My M3 Real just gives white screens as soon as it loads the rom.


----------



## tarso21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone knows how to play on Wi-Fi?
We added each other, but we don't know what to do next.


----------



## GexX2 (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm.. Still freezes after naming my char. (saving I guess) But it no longer locks up after I select a save slot.


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm well i was using the m3 sakura and it didnt work but when i used the old firmware thats on isaku it worked now but i wonder for how long


----------



## Goli (Dec 19, 2008)

To all those having problems with M3 REAL here's what I did with mine:
I did a .txt with the cheat and added it to the game using DSATM.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 19, 2008)

I just read through the whole thread, and am about to download it.
Thanks Narin for the protection fix. 

Also, to address those complaining about online, it's not like the is competetive or anything. It's co-op, so you won't really be losing anything if somebody is cheating, but if that still bugs you; you can just play using friend codes only.
Either way I can't wait to pop this in and give it a try.


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

well its working for now but i will try that later if it doesnt work again

but my freind code is 0903-6702-4352 i will add the others if you want to play


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

tarso21 said:
			
		

> Anyone knows how to play on Wi-Fi?
> We added each other, but we don't know what to do next.


OK!
Make a guy, choose "WIFI" then you should be able to guide yourself to a point to connect with friendcodes.
...I STILL cna't get past making a guy on M3 Real sad to say...Faulty hardware is faulty...but the patch got me this far, before it I was just white screened for hours without anything.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2008)

Friendcode is: 0044 6767 9357

im going to add every friendcode put so far then log on. hope to see you online! my user is Teren


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

let me add you terian i will add you then get back on im just not sure how to connect with other becuase i know how to get in wifi


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 19, 2008)

What can you do thorugh WiFi in this game?


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> What can you do thorugh WiFi in this game?


Co-Op Mode.
Do runs in a few missions/areas.

Plays like PSO AFAIK.

Still can't make a guy, giving up for now due to getting ill over a game.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i just saw 2 guys i added log in. i went to the 2nd option in the wifi menu i assume thats host game? i dunno but im hosting now see if anyone can work out if you can join me.

Friendcode is: 0044 6767 9357


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

Can some one clear this for me..

1. so if i use the fix on my r4 i can play the game like normal..

2. or do i have to use a ar7.bin fix..?

Has someone tested r4?


----------



## tarso21 (Dec 19, 2008)

How to play on Wi-Fi:
MAke sure everyone added each other.
Then, on the main, menu, connect to wi-fi.
You'll have 3 choices, choose the second one, then choose the last option, and press A. Everyone needs to do that. The small orange circle will start "spinning". 
Now just wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I added everyone, mine is 0817 7707 4846.


----------



## pasc (Dec 19, 2008)

I got it working on my r4 with ysmenu and narins cheat... check my post in narins massive cheat thread post for more info, feel free to quote that post.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone else getting corrupted graphics when restarting the game?

I can see the upper screen just fine (and the save is also fine with the cheat code), but at the lower screen I only see black boxes :s

I guess it's just the SC-SD, but just wondering.


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

tarso21 said:
			
		

> How to play on Wi-Fi:
> MAke sure everyone added each other.
> Then, on the main, menu, connect to wi-fi.
> You'll have 3 choices, choose the second one, then choose the last option, and press A. Everyone needs to do that. The small orange circle will start "spinning".
> ...



yea i have you added and i am clicked the thing and now its spinning and im waiting


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2008)

also clicked that option and am waiting


----------



## tarso21 (Dec 19, 2008)

albel005 said:
			
		

> tarso21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really play right now, sorry ;p


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 19, 2008)

doing a picture translation of the menu's over at
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=123...=0#entry1645473


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2008)

ok me and albel are playing online woo! lol what was surgested is the way to play when u log on goto wifi and 2nd option then it lets you pick what stages you want to  play on , highlight the ones then click bottom right image and wait and it'll connect you to people who have ur friendcodes and theres 

hope that helps


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

teren do you have aim or yahoo becuase it would be easier to talk plus i need to help like how to heal and other stuff


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 19, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> I got it working on my r4 with ysmenu and narins cheat... check my post in narins massive cheat thread post for more info, feel free to quote that post.



So i cant play it with the fix on the normal r4 kernel (1.18)?


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2008)

albel i send you a private message on here , check it


----------



## demitrius (Dec 19, 2008)

Doesn't work on M3 Real, even with Narin's cheat. Locks up (white screen) when selecting a new character.

edit: Using the latest FW too.


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

wait teren where do i heal i tried to buy things but i dont know


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2008)

the women i pointed out to you before the one in blue sells potions i think and to use them assign them to your main list by pressing start , 3rd option down highlight one of the empty ones and press A then scroll down and you should see icons in green the first one you should see is health assign that then go back to the main screen and whichever icon u assigned it to press it and you should heal


----------



## albel005 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry but my ds needs to be charged i added you on msn/ hotmail live


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Dec 19, 2008)

My code is 502683890254, PM me if you add me.


----------



## takashio (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, new here but old PSO player. Some of my experiences with iTouch (a M3 clone):

- I let it hang on the white post-load screen for some minutes with the cheat, and when i tried again it it booted! Even without the cheat enabled. I'm not even pretending to know how this worked, but there you go.

- I was able to join someone randomly (it doesn't need friend codes) and play a bit, but none of the items at the shops have names (i was able to buy some monomate/heal items, however - it's the cart on the left on the plaza) ! I think good ol'Sega is being smart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Friend code is : 5413-3859-1070

I ranked a bit of PSO and PSU, so if anyone needs a hand...


----------



## mika86 (Dec 19, 2008)

Big massive thanks to Narin for the code!

Here's my FC:

Mike

1118 4185 5144


----------



## JPH (Dec 19, 2008)

mika86 said:
			
		

> Big massive thanks to Narin for the code!
> 
> Here's my FC:
> 
> ...


Here is the topic for sharing friend codes and arranging online gaming sessions. Have fun.


----------



## Maktub (Dec 19, 2008)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Does it come in another language other than moonspeak?


Isn't moonspeak finnish?

Anyway, this gotta be cool. But I'll wait for an Eng. release.


----------



## Treflex (Dec 19, 2008)

Doesn't work for me on iTouch firmware 2.3b with the anti piracy cheat D: Hangs at white screen after loading one of the 3 slots

Edit: Nvm it works now. If it doesn't work, try using one of the other slots and if that doesn't work go into the menu option above the wifi settings, mess around, then go back and try to make a character


----------



## DarkSpace (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry posted in wrong area


----------



## takashio (Dec 19, 2008)

Sometimes it runs on iTouch, sometimes it doesn't (one time out of five). It also erased my save when resetting.

That said the game does feel rather good - it's lacking a bit in character customization, but I'll live. Guess I'm off to Play Asia


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone try out local multiplayer? This does have local multiplayer as well right? and does this play like PSO where you can play offline, level up and use that same character online? Haven't gotten around to patching yet since I'm still doing chores >.>


----------



## takashio (Dec 19, 2008)

It uses the same slot for Online and Offline, so I'm guessing it lets you level up offline. But you apparently can't play the online portion alone, however - it has to be the single player mode.
It has local multiplayer, but I don't have the correct amount of equipment, humans included.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2008)

Does this game work on the CycloDS without a firmware update? >.>


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 19, 2008)

How good is this game?  Even if someone answered this already, I really don't want to search through several pages for one answer.


----------



## lipucd (Dec 19, 2008)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on M3 Real, even with Narin's cheat. Locks up (white screen) when selecting a new character.
> 
> edit: Using the latest FW too.


Same issue here, none of the "tricks" people are posting are working ether.

I guess M3 is having major issues with this game....

@demonistrife:
Like PSO/PSU?

You'll love this then as it's just the same thing but on handheld.

No, really, it is. I haven't gotten it to work yet but I already know how it plays.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 19, 2008)

lipucd said:
			
		

> demitrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just trying ti now, It's the same, doesn't work


----------



## Treflex (Dec 19, 2008)

Just unpacked the game and looked at its data, there are several enemy files and some have "_rare" added to their name. So that confirms rare monsters if it hasn't been already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's also a hard, v hard mode, and Dark Falz is a boss.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the code, narin!
Plays great on a Supercard SD!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 19, 2008)

T_T Curses I have no way of geting online unless I change my router's security >.> Even then my router is kinda lame.... so need a wifi dongle....


----------



## Ludamec (Dec 19, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> lipucd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd just like to say that I HAVE gotten this game to work on my M3 real....but by completely different means (latest firmware). I used the DSATM to add the code directly into the game, the game patched without a problem, the only option I checked on the program was the DSTT one, don't forget to save the code itself as a txt file so it can be added. Then what I did was also enable the piracy bypass code via the cheats menu.

Shazam, the game works, have been playing for the past hour or so. 

However....Now I'm not entirely sure if its just simply because of my illiteracy with the Japanese language. But I made a Hucast first,(all pso vets should be familiar with the race terms, i.e. hunter robot) and managed to get down to the fighting area.  What's strange though is that I am unable to equip ANY type of armor or weapon, the only thing I can equip is my little baby MAG, which might I add  I have not figured a way to feed it. I am able to navigate all the way to where you can feed it, based on the interface provided, but i cannot feed the damn thing a single monomate...nothin nada zilch.  The whole weapons ordeal, I have played through at least a dozen different rooms, each room you clear, a drop box appears which spouts lots of goodies.  I've picked up numerous sabers and handguns..all with 1 star rarity and it won't let me equip.  Same for armors..found lots and lots of armors..can't equip a damn thing.  Another thing I noticed is that the stats of the weapons(or lack there of) don't show any type of increase in my base stats at all; Saber stat for attack 55>55.  My character's attack is 55, the saber should at the very least show what the attack will upgrade to once equipped, or even while viewing the stats...it does not.

At first I wrote everything off as race restrictions..maybe all the weapons I been picking up are for other classes/races.  Then after I even went to the shop in town and bought a saber (1* rarity), I STILL COULD NOT EQUIP IT.  Also did I forget to mention that when I set things to my shortcut such as healing items, they dont heal. At all.  I'm thinking it may be because of how I patched the dam thing, may have glitched things up, so just now I tried to apply the AR code to to a fresh rom..Lo and behold, white screen at start up.  So unless I'm missing something extremely pertinent in the little JP text that I've skipped through in the first 2 minutes of the game, my rom is playable but is glitchy.  The majority of this post was mainly food for thought..as in..even though the code may work, Other glitches may be present..unless it was strictly the rom I made..I really hope its just the rom I made and not more preventive measures to pirates...

Can anyone help us M3 users? Narin..where arte thou for more assistance...


----------



## takashio (Dec 19, 2008)

Ludamec, do you see names for the items?  I can only see icons of the type and the description, not the japanese next to them.


----------



## Ludamec (Dec 19, 2008)

takashio said:
			
		

> Ludamec, do you see names for the items?  I can only see icons of the type and the description, not the japanese next to them.



When I think about it...no I dont.  On the field when it drops I simply recognize the icon..I never thought there was supposed to be a name next to it after it drops..if thats the case then no I don't.  Is it supposed to be like that? I do have the description though...


----------



## Gamer (Dec 19, 2008)

Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
			
		

> Thanks for the code, narin!
> Plays great on a Supercard SD!



Do you get corrupted graphics when restarting the game? (I mean, turn off/on ds and selecting the game again)

What patcher/settings did you use?

Thanks


----------



## takashio (Dec 19, 2008)

Ludamec said:
			
		

> takashio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it should. In fact, the game is stripping the ID's from the items. Think of them like dupes in the old PSO games.
Now if only people with non-M3 based hardware would tell us if that also happens to them.


----------



## Goli (Dec 19, 2008)

Ludamec said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im a M3 user, I too patched the cheat with a .txt using DSATM and I'm able to play the game without glitches or graphical errors or any thing out of order.


----------



## demitrius (Dec 19, 2008)

I will try the DSATM method, thanks


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2008)

"Those who flood Narin's PM box asking questions on how to get the ROM working on their flashcart will receive a warning increase."

lol? xD


----------



## Dusk (Dec 19, 2008)

My FC is 4940 9396 5325

Big thanks to Narin for the cheat


----------



## ReverseFate (Dec 19, 2008)

Woot, finally got it working.

EDIT: nvm, just found the thread for posting FC. xD


----------



## Anakir (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow awesome. It's out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: But I'm busy with Dissidia. D:


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 19, 2008)

Augh JPH, that topic wasn't for an official translation, it was a picture (non rom hacking or "real" translation) guide for getting the game running and started.  I'm not going to start the topic in the translation thread because that's not where it belongs, it's just a picture tree of the menu's and that's it.

I guess I won't be doing it anymore because it apparently doesn't belong ANYWHERE.


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Dec 19, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Damn, I can save fine with the cheat code with my SC-Rumble SD, but upon restarting, the graphics get corrupted and I only see a Black Box instead the menu lol.
> 
> Will try other rom & settings.



How you make it work
i'm trying hours and got the save problem


----------



## Sugosuke (Dec 19, 2008)

My FC is: 1247 2678 9334
name is: ????
please add me


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 20, 2008)

How do you get to the first dungeon/combat place?


----------



## SoulAnger (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, that was fast! I didnt know this game would be out now.


----------



## Ludamec (Dec 20, 2008)

golio can u post what settings exactly that you used in the DSATM program? and what was the final size of your file? mine was 118mb


----------



## engruzii (Dec 20, 2008)

Amazing game!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i thought it would be 2Gbit but they managed to make it with 1Gbit and man it's very smooth and the graphics is really amazing in DS standers ofc and there was no slow down in single player at least, and i hope multiplayer won't suffer from slowdowns

i think everybody should give it a try i got past the 1st mission easily " to get the first mission you need to talk to the women on the counter the one with glasses and blue hair then pick the second option"

the gameplay is very very nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't understand Japanese so i can't say anything about the story but until now this game deserve at least 9 out of 10

btw i'm running this game on R4 with Narin cheat and an official R4 firmware with no problem so far

SEGA PLEASE BRING THIS GAME TO US IN ENGLISH ASAP!!!

sometimes i wish that all Japanese developer would release their games with an English language option like chrono trigger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really good job SEGA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i can't wait for shining force


----------



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

lol Sticky!

I wish my DS hadn't broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hinge cracked, and now that shell above the LEDs fell off, and it's loose, bad condition too, I don't want to risk it, and just get a replacement case.

Can't wait to try though!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow this game is pretty much a mobile PSO imo. I'm having the problem where it doesn't save my character. I think I've saved it. I hit some option I think that saves it. The option on the very bottom of the start menu. Then I exit through that same thing too. I'm using an Edge. Doesn't seem to work on EzV with cheats on, freezes before the video. >.> Just wasted items on my mag.... I hope you can get other mags in this....
EDIT: Guess I just needed to update my kernel on my Edge to get it to save right, lol. Was using 1.34 before, using 1.42 now. This game is really cool. I really hope I get another mag.... *prays for english* Anyone with multiple DSes that can try multiplayer, try it yet? I wanna know what happens when the other the players drop out of the game if you can play by yourself. Man so need english... don't know what the weapon names are... think I just picked up a Shock Sword. >.>


----------



## Dwight (Dec 20, 2008)

How playable is this game without knowing a shred of Japanese? I downloaded the game and the new cheat file, but I just want to know before I start playing.


----------



## takashio (Dec 20, 2008)

Just for the record, does everyone's shop top screens look like this?






Ie. without names after the icons?
And if you were able to use items (ie, HP recoveries, etc) without problems.


----------



## pso (Dec 20, 2008)

saving is TOP DOWN option just press three or 4 times A when u r there ... saves fine on r4.

u will see the level and file...

(i dunno why in release on mainpage it speaks about problems with r4... IT WORKS FLAWLESSLY)

to get to the fields for fighting talk to the 2nd girl in the shop before the warp room (the one closest to the warproom) . u can choose a mission and then u can warp. u need to choose a mission again to warp when u save in game


----------



## nugundam0079 (Dec 20, 2008)

Guys I have no Idea on how to apply this cheat to SuperCard Lite..is there any way?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 20, 2008)

Fomarl can equip a Bazooka which is quite weird since they can't equip a gunblade.  It does create a good wtf experience though.


----------



## pso (Dec 20, 2008)

u only need to patch the rom with the cheat!
i dont understand why they always talk about cheat database BS...
copy+paste the cheat to a textfile then use DSATM to write that .txt to the rom! BANG!


----------



## setsuna_exia (Dec 20, 2008)

Which file should i download at narins cheat massive  database i am using dstt with the latest firmware.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 20, 2008)

How do you use the gunblade? I'm assuming it's the weapon with the gun icon, but resembles a saber. All I can do is melee. Unless there's an extra attack button...which I don't see....

Just beat the dragon, got a lv3 Resta and lv 2 Foie! Wewtness


----------



## gigermunit (Dec 20, 2008)

cant get it to run on ez5 great........


----------



## takashio (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay, this is my final comment for any other iTouch users. Running V2.1, with the latest CHEAT.DB :

- Select and enable the cheat in the extra menu
- Set Reset Switch to OFF
- Leave Cheat Code Switch to SWITCH ON
- Leave Load Type to NORMAL

Run the game. It will hang to white after selecting a save slot 1 out of 5 times or so. But it runs, eventually. Leaving it hanging there for some seconds before resetting and trying again seems to help, but it still feels pretty random to me. However:

- Save doesn't work - Online or Offline, and neither do Friend Codes. It appears to be fine, but if you hard reset the DS the save is gone.
- In-game items don't work or have names.


----------



## Tele-Pet (Dec 20, 2008)

Any Mac users out there?  

Seems like you need a PC to do the necessary things to the ROM.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Does this game work on the CycloDS without a firmware update? >.>



I just want you to know the stinkin' question!


----------



## demitrius (Dec 20, 2008)

Just want to say that the DSATM method works for M3 Reals. I am playing it now.


----------



## Alastair (Dec 20, 2008)

Why do Japs use Ø in games' titles to denote zero? Do they think that it's 31337?


----------



## Maybe (Dec 20, 2008)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Why do Japs use Ø in games' titles to denote zero? Do they think that it's 31337?



...Wow. Really? If you really are that close minded where you think everything has to be the same way you do, I could ask this: Why do Australians always say "mate"? Do you think its "31337"? Which I guess is how Australians say 1337.

edit: Anyways, back on topic...I will not play this game until the US release because I see no fun in playing a game you can't even understand. Same with FF Dissidia. So have fun everyone.


----------



## demitrius (Dec 20, 2008)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Just want to say that the DSATM method works for M3 Reals. I am playing it now.



Well, it worked, but it locked up when I was about to fight the dragon in the canyons.


----------



## mrchew (Dec 20, 2008)

the two robot bosses are kicking my butt and im lv 16 with 3 npc lol


----------



## Huepow (Dec 20, 2008)

Is anyone able to get this to work with AceKard2? I've tried the methods posted, including DSATM, and it simply will not work.

*sigh* I want to play this so badly... I'm kind of new to this so maybe I'm doing something wrong. Anyone able to offer any help?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone please answer my question...


----------



## EmeraldEx (Dec 20, 2008)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Why do Japs use Ø in games' titles to denote zero? Do they think that it's 31337?


Because zero traditionally has a line through it?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

its awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cheat works fine on meh R4


----------



## Base (Dec 20, 2008)

Really fun game so far. Just finished the first misson/quest in Single Player Mode. But now I'm having trouble starting the 2nd one. I've tried talking to that girl that usually starts the quests, but she says something, that I can't understand. :S

SHORT VERSION: Anyone know how to start 2nd quest in Single Player Mode?


----------



## Ranma (Dec 20, 2008)

Base said:
			
		

> Really fun game so far. Just finished the first misson/quest in Single Player Mode. But now I'm having trouble starting the 2nd one. I've tried talking to that girl that usually starts the quests, but she says something, that I can't understand. :S
> 
> SHORT VERSION: Anyone know how to start 2nd quest in Single Player Mode?



After the first mission, go outside the guild or whatever they call it these days, and watch your 2 npc friends talk about something. Then go back inside and go to the door that's opposite the mission girl. That's the Principal's office, or the equivalent for this game. Talk to him, then you can get to the second mission. It freezes up on me when I get to the boss, though.


----------



## Base (Dec 20, 2008)

Ranma said:
			
		

> After the first mission, go outside the guild or whatever they call it these days, and watch your 2 npc friends talk about something. Then go back inside and go to the door that's opposite the mission girl. That's the Principal's office, or the equivalent for this game. Talk to him, then you can get to the second mission. It freezes up on me when I get to the boss, though.



Thanks for that. I did it the other way around. I spoke to him before the cut scene, so no wonder it didn't work,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'll try getting to the boss and see if it freezes.

Also does anyone know how to upgrade skills/abillities/special attacks?

EDIT: Doesn't freeze for me. Just finished the 2nd quest.


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 20, 2008)

I just used the cheat from Narin, works perfect now on my Double Loader both M3 DS Real and M3 Sakura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks again, Narin, you are great!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 20, 2008)

Base said:
			
		

> Ranma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold down the attack button. I'm not sure if it matters which, haven't paid much attention. They use PP though. As for the elemental attacks, those are technique discs. You can identify it cuz it's a green box with a level (LV) in the text of it, eg LV1 LV 2, etc. Uses pp too.


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32197626jt5.jpg

this game is too easy.. im level 100 already..


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 20, 2008)

The game is soso   to tell you truth I was expecting more from this  game.


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

this game for pso fans its awesome i mean its like the old dreamcast style pso again.. which is what psu should of been like.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay this is ****ing ticking me off! I've tried creating an *.scc file and only get some funky garbled green images when it tries to load the cheat file. And when I patch the game using DSATM all I get is a damned white screen! I've even tried what someone recommended in the cheat compilation thread and ran it by ticking the DSTT box during patching. It DOES run this way, but the code doesn't seem to work. For the DSATM program I pasted this into a text file:

---(All after this line)---
020C5690 E3A00000
020C5694 E12FFF1E
020C59F0 E3A00000
020C59F4 E12FFF1E
---(All before this line)---

With the following settings:

Trainer: Checked
ARM7 Fix: Unchecked
Slow Motion: Unchecked
Enable/Disable: Unchecked
DSTT?: Unchecked (Checked once and the game loaded, but code failed to work.)

So can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here?

EDIT: I'm using a Supercard DS ONE.


----------



## omatic (Dec 20, 2008)

Broomop said:
			
		

> http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32197626jt5.jpg
> 
> this game is too easy.. im level 100 already..



There is no correlation between the difficulty of the game and your level.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2008)

Broomop said:
			
		

> http://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=32197626jt5.jpg
> 
> this game is too easy.. im level 100 already..



I don't see the fun in cheating like you did to get that. Why even bother playing the game, if the first thing you do is cheat to max level.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Dec 20, 2008)

Just ignore him, Broomop here just likes to show off. To him it's fun to mess around with a game people worked hard on. T'was the same when PSU first came out until he and the rest got bored of it and left.


----------



## InfamousGamma (Dec 20, 2008)

You're right it did get boring after a while.

This looks good though.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Dec 20, 2008)

I finally got it working now but strange thing is that the game plays for awhile, then the sound stops and it freezes... I guess I'll have to look into it later... Hopefully someone's got an answer to this part. Supercard DS ONE by the way.


----------



## KageNoSennin (Dec 20, 2008)

Ranma said:
			
		

> After the first mission, go outside the guild or whatever they call it these days, and watch your 2 npc friends talk about something. Then go back inside and go to the door that's opposite the mission girl. That's the Principal's office, or the equivalent for this game. Talk to him, then you can get to the second mission. It freezes up on me when I get to the boss, though.



I'm also having this problem before facing the dragon boss.
I'm on a SuperCardDS with SuperKey on a DS Lite and using a handmade DSATM patched game.
Any insight or help available?
It starts to load a little then just freezes, so I have to think it has something to do with the Dragon character model loading or something retarded like that.


----------



## TehLink (Dec 20, 2008)

Everything is working perfectly for me just curious though, how do I feed my mag?


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

just press start and go through ur menus one u will see mag icon click on it.. what i want to know is how to join ur firneds i can only join other people!!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 20, 2008)

I have some good news for r4 users..

This game works perfectly with Narins fix on the proper r4 kernel , Tested with 1.18!

U might need to move the games cheat up , using the r4cce so the r4 can read it..u might not ..i am not sure..i put it up anyways..

I have played quite a bit without no problems..

thanks narin, you are god


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

BROOMOP 4253-7456-3572

if anyone wants to add me im level 100 and good attacking... 

also if anyone has trouble setting up online games heres a quote from game faqs:

You can play PSZ with up to three other people. This'll be a run-down of the menus.

First: To add Friend Codes.
As soon as you press start you're greeted with your character slots. To see your friend code and register other friends, press A on the menu right above Wi-Fi. There you'll see your name, your friend code and three options.

Option 1: View friends.
Option 2: Add friend.
Option 3: Change shown name.

Now that you've got friends (and a Wi-Fi connection, durrr) select your character and go down to Wi-Fi. It'll have the golden emblem, not the silver like Local Multiplayer. You'll be greeted by a prompt, press A on the first option. It's already highlighted. You'll connect and then you'll see three options.

First option: Host/Join Game.
To host a game, click the first option. You'll be sent to a room where you can draw, that's the lobby. When your friends join, you'll see an 'A' icon appear next to the 'Start' icon. Press A to start the game.
To join a game, go to the second. You'll see your friends list! This is the most confusing part that I've found. At your friends list, you'll see four icons.

- Blue background, black person symbol. This means they're waiting in the lobby, waiting for people to join their game. The amount of symbols is how many people are there.
- Green chainlink. This means they're online, but not in a lobby.
- Grey chainlink. They're offline.
- Red background, black running guy. They're in a game.

Now, to join a game. You'll need someone in a lobby. When they're there, press A. Click the first option, and then the first option again. It takes a little bit of time to join a lobby, so if you see yourself alone in there don't pay any mind, you're joining.

Caution: Press A and choosing the first (and only) option on someone who ISN'T in a lobby will delete them from your friends list.

The second option in the main Wi-Fi menu is random matchmaking. I'm not sure what the first red tick is, but the other three are levels. When you're happy with the settings, press A on the two Japanese characters at the bottom-right and you'll start searching. I haven't used this to an extent, so I don't know much after that.

The third and last option in the main Wi-Fi menu is to start a game. Alone. Nobody can join, but it'll notify you when people log onto your friends list and when they make a lobby. It's a good way to play if you're waiting for a friend to come on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lcleong (Dec 20, 2008)

Broomop said:
			
		

> BROOMOP 4253-7456-3572
> 
> if anyone wants to add me *im level 100 and good attacking... *
> 
> ...







HOLY [email protected]!!! lvl 100? u cheating or wat?


----------



## Nuja (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol, if its the broomop from pso pc, it can be that xD
maybe not but wow to get level 100 that fast.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2008)

Which is impossible if you go by what the devs said, that it would take a really long time to reach max level. 

He's cheating alright.


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

Zane said:
			
		

> Which is impossible if you go by what the devs said, that it would take a really long time to reach max level.
> 
> He's cheating alright.


yeah it would take a long time to get level 100 (stupid amounts of time) ive done stats hack now.. and unlike how everyone else probly going to do it (with AR) right now i did it with nothing more than notepad.. LOL

But when i get my code maker thing ill be making proper codes then i want to item mod wahh!

http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lolpv5.jpg

heres another picture.


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Dec 20, 2008)

This game is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Used to play it back then on the Dreamcast.
Good old times!

Tho I hope they release a (E\U) version soon.
My Japanese skills dont go far but I find the menu`s quite easy to use.
Guess that helps when you played it on the Dreamcast.

Id like to thank Narin and all other people who made it possible to bypass this security check!

Greetz, Vistabuser.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 20, 2008)

Kernel 1.86g available on EZ5. 
Also EZ5i announced.


----------



## Tycho01 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ranma said:
			
		

> It freezes up on me when I get to the boss, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same problem each time I try for both the dragon/octopus bosses, although the yetis seem fine (Cast story mission 1, not a real boss though). Same for my brother. So far we've tried multiple flashcarts (R4 and DSTT), multiple micro SDs, and two different rom releases (Xenophobia and Espanlds). Using an old DS, and two handmade DSATM-patched roms (didn't check/uncheck anything extra other than DSTT).
Anyone got a clue?


----------



## Huepow (Dec 20, 2008)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Okay this is ****ing ticking me off! I've tried creating an *.scc file and only get some funky garbled green images when it tries to load the cheat file. And when I patch the game using DSATM all I get is a damned white screen! I've even tried what someone recommended in the cheat compilation thread and ran it by ticking the DSTT box during patching. It DOES run this way, but the code doesn't seem to work. For the DSATM program I pasted this into a text file:
> 
> ---(All after this line)---
> 020C5690 E3A00000
> ...



I'm in the same boat. I'm following what people have been posting but it simply does not work for me. That said, this is the first time I've used this program, but it looks simple enough. Is anyone able to suggest anything?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 20, 2008)

For Supercard DS on users: there is already an update!. 
Download: Here


----------



## lipucd (Dec 20, 2008)

Broomop said:
			
		

> Zane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there ever a time you can just play and not hack?

I mean..going on what here? 7 years counting if not more and still at it?
Kinda makes me wonder if you'll ever sit down and just MAKE your own PSO/PSU already to your liking.


----------



## Tele-Pet (Dec 20, 2008)

Tele-Pet said:
			
		

> Any Mac users out there?
> 
> Seems like you need a PC to do the necessary things to the ROM.




So I guess there are no Mac users out there who have gotten Phantasy Star Zero working?

BTW, using R4, latest kernel.


----------



## Ranma (Dec 20, 2008)

Tycho01 said:
			
		

> Ranma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you got to the yetis outside the story mission? I went to replay it and it froze on me after I entered the boss gate, but I did it fine the first time.

I've tried on M3Real and M3Perfect, same result, even with a fresh patched rom. =\ The patching process is shaving about 10MB off the original file. I've never used it before so I'm wondering if that's normal/could be causing problems? Only other thing I can think of is quality of sd cards, but we both tested with multiple cards, and while my microSD might not be the greatest I got just about the best SD card at the time for my slot-2 M3 (was one that ran Tony Hawk Sk8land perfectly back in the day when most would have problems with the music).


----------



## Tycho01 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ranma said:
			
		

> Have you got to the yetis outside the story mission? I went to replay it and it froze on me after I entered the boss gate, but I did it fine the first time.
> 
> I've tried on M3Real and M3Perfect, same result, even with a fresh patched rom. =\ The patching process is shaving about 10MB off the original file. I've never used it before so I'm wondering if that's normal/could be causing problems? Only other thing I can think of is quality of sd cards, but we both tested with multiple cards, and while my microSD might not be the greatest I got just about the best SD card at the time for my slot-2 M3 (was one that ran Tony Hawk Sk8land perfectly back in the day when most would have problems with the music).


No, not outside of story yet... although it really does seem to be a problem with the FMVs/models or whatever.
My patched roms keep ending up as 118MB as well by the way (whether from Xenophobia's 118MB one or Espanlds's 128MB one), so I tried to ask around a bit more. Apparently the patched rom got to 121MB for other people, so... yeah. Gonna try that now. Will report back.

Edit: Could the differences in patched roms have something with the way the code/fix file is formatted? Because I was quite clueless on that, and as such just dumped the codes in there as-is (only the numbers) without adding anything myself (not even the description tag).


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone get how to use the weapons for the Cast race of beings.


----------



## Treflex (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution to the problem of the game not saving properly? It seems to work fine, then when I load the game up again, all my characters are gone. Anyone?


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to kill someone. I tried the dsatm and the code provided, and all my saves for all my games went ARGH(deleted). I didn't have backups of my latest games so I am very annoyed. 30 odd games many rpgs I was half way through.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 20, 2008)

Tycho01 said:
			
		

> (whether from Xenophobia's 118MB one or Espanlds's 128MB one)



Espalnds just repacks roms. They dont release them, theres only one copy of this game dumped.


----------



## xshinox (Dec 20, 2008)

Hunter_zaz said:
			
		

> I want to kill someone. I tried the dsatm and the code provided, and all my saves for all my games went ARGH(deleted). I didn't have backups of my latest games so I am very annoyed. 30 odd games many rpgs I was half way through.


you should always back up your saves when dealing with homebrew or even putting new games.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 20, 2008)

I tried to play this game and failed miserably I got the fix and everything but I have no idea where I'm supposed to go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well have to wait for spring release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but atleast thats not tooo far away


----------



## subnub (Dec 20, 2008)

Brody (Phantasy Star Zero)
4339 6461 1355
Level 8 RaCAST reporting ^^


----------



## xshinox (Dec 20, 2008)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I tried to play this game and failed miserably I got the fix and everything but I have no idea where I'm supposed to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when was it confirmed this game will come to the USA or europe next spring?

anyways, game doesnt save after making a character using ysmenu for me. it actually deleted my save file i had with the r4 1.18 BUT if you start with the bypass cheat code, the save file stays intact


----------



## JPH (Dec 20, 2008)

Feel free to come and idle/chat/set up a wifi game in #ps0 on Efnet.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 20, 2008)

It seems likely that all this protection is really intended more to stop cheaters than it is to stop pirates -- stopping pirates is just a side-effect of it.  Unlike other games, in this case it _is_ possible (not only possible, but likely) that unscrupulous flash-cart users will not only get the game for free, but damage or ruin the experience for legitimate users, since we can so easily hack our characters.  That gives the company much more incentive to fight us than usual.


----------



## fuuuuuu (Dec 20, 2008)

Tried it on my R4 and i guess i do actually feel alittle disapointed with it but i recon its down to the fact its pretty text heavy on the old story side :/ Def looking forward to a EU/US release!!! Is there a (Play random people) option?


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

Ruri said:
			
		

> It seems likely that all this protection is really intended more to stop cheaters than it is to stop pirates -- stopping pirates is just a side-effect of it.  Unlike other games, in this case it _is_ possible (not only possible, but likely) that unscrupulous flash-cart users will not only get the game for free, but damage or ruin the experience for legitimate users, since we can so easily hack our characters.  That gives the company much more incentive to fight us than usual.



i didnt even have to use a AR.. however a R4DS or rom loading device is needed.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Dec 20, 2008)

Broomop said:
			
		

> Ruri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically any flashcart's gonna have cheat functions. I'm just glad the SC team released a patch for PSZ. If I can figure out the tools I might try my hand at doing a basic translation of the item menu and maybe a few other things. It's gonna be harder since I don't speak Japanese... But with trial and error it should be easy enough to discern what each item does. Just for the PSO nostalgia I'd probably try labeling the items after their PSO counterparts. Gets a tad frustrating when you're zipping thru the menus in the heat of battle trying to figure out which item is a Monomate and accidentally use a Telepipe instead.


----------



## Broomop (Dec 20, 2008)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Broomop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres quite a few files that have japanese text i would translate them but theres so much stuff to translate you need to at least know japanese.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2008)

@SamusKnight2K I already went through the rom (one of the early pages on the thread), they use an odd compression/packing format that will need to be figured out first (a session with a disassembler/debugger is called for). Good news is nearly all the files use the format and most appear to be common nitroSDK formats.


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 20, 2008)

Is there a translation in the works?


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this game  will get a north america release , but  since the game have not yet been release  in japan, if I were to guess I would say March or  june don't know just guessing


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2008)

What a cute Rappy.
Rappyはかわいですね。


----------



## Warhol (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm a little confused about how to patch this game on my itouchds. The itouch has a cheat function, but is it restricted to these .cht files only or could I use .dat or .db files? On another note, I'm completely lost on how to edit these cht files as well.


----------



## Narin (Dec 21, 2008)

For the M3 Real or cards based on the M3 Real like the iTouchDS, you have to patch the game using DSATM. Its due to the way the M3 Real handles cheats which makes them not work on their cards.


----------



## Warhol (Dec 21, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> For the M3 Real or cards based on the M3 Real like the iTouchDS, you have to patch the game using DSATM. Its due to the way the M3 Real handles cheats which makes them not work on their cards.


Strange, I'm actually able to use a .db file, but using the itouch's 'Always On' function doesn't get me to character creation. Only by activating it (select + left) can i get it to work.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Dec 21, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Is there a translation in the works?


I'd settle for a translation of the menu options really. Over time I can figure out what weapon does what and it's a big plus if you've ever played any of the previous PSO games as the layout except for certain parts is almost identical. Gameplay is generally the same, and since the menu is auto-sorted there's not alot of guessing what each item does other than weapons.

EDIT: Just some little quick shortcuts for those playing...

*Emotes* (Perform while in the city.)

L TRIGGER+D-UP: Cheer
L TRIGGER+D-DOWN: Dance (Hold to keep dancing.)
L TRIGGER+D-LEFT: Disappointed/Shake Head
L TRIGGER+D-RIGHT: Wave (Hold to keep waving.)

Holding R with said button combos does an emote of the opposite gender. Much of the emotes are simplified versions of Phantasy Star Universe emotes.

* Holding X and pressing L TRIGGER or R TRIGGER lets you rotate the camera.
* Holding START and pressing L TRIGGER brings up the Item menu.
* Holding START and pressing R TRIGGER brings up the Equipment menu.
* Holding L TRIGGER allows you to strafe and if near an enemy, lock onto them.
* Pressing SELECT while in Chat or Map Modes allows you to toggle between them.
* You can press X in addition to A to pick up items, using X is easier to prevent accidental mis-fires on items or technics.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Dec 21, 2008)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, definately the shortcuts I've been looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Maximo69 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well i think it's another bug. The game freezes just before the boss of the first quest (offline mode)... It's strange and i don't know if it's just me or if you already get stuck at the end (just after the speech and the earthquake)....


----------



## Ty90999 (Dec 21, 2008)

I need help. The game gives me white screens when I use the patch. I'm using a n-card.


----------



## Narin (Dec 21, 2008)

I added a bunch of cheats for this game!
http://cheats.gbatemp.net
Warning, do not use on WiFi, will cause freezing and other problems.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Dec 21, 2008)

Just a note to make: Like the gag weapons in PSO and PSU, PSZ has them too. I'm not sure where I picked it up from but I got a Watering Can Gun. Yes, it's LITERALLY a watering can. If I can I'll try to upload a pic or vid of it or something... I can't be sure but I think it came from one of the story mission quests. For Human characters, after you beat the first area, head to the mission counter and choose the mission with a "NEW" tag next to it. You'll have to fight on the plains with some random cut scenes panning back to the Principal's office with this female android. After beating the dragon there, you'll be treated to a few more cutscenes. Again I'm not sure if this was how I got it but I chose both top answers after beating it with both questions she asked me and then went back to the counter for my reward. As I was going thru my obtained drops I equipped a gun icon one and it looked like a watering can.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Maximo69 said:
			
		

> Well i think it's another bug. The game freezes just before the boss of the first quest (offline mode)... It's strange and i don't know if it's just me or if you already get stuck at the end (just after the speech and the earthquake)....



So does this happens to anyone else? I've seen some reports around the topic with the same problem, but dunno if this is card related. You should post what flashcard you have.

Seems people are busy with wi-fi ^^

Anyway, I'll wait for the english release, hope it doesn't have many problems as this :x


----------



## shadyboy (Dec 21, 2008)

so whene is the english realse comming? if its comming at all


----------



## Dr.Norton (Dec 21, 2008)

unless the story is captivating, i never want to play this. im so sick of anime looking games.
you can make things look simplistic without it looking like Anime

the only plus i see is using lo-poly models in the DS (which i like) i hope there getting the hang of it.

on the plus side, who doesnt want to go slay a dragon with a big damn sword? lol


----------



## Zerrix (Dec 21, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> For the M3 Real or cards based on the M3 Real like the iTouchDS, you have to patch the game using DSATM. Its due to the way the M3 Real handles cheats which makes them not work on their cards.



That's strange, I just activated your cheat-code in the system menu with your .db-data and started the game.
After ca. 15 sec of a "White Screen" the game started and I had no problems with it anymore.


----------



## cubicjack (Dec 21, 2008)

Treflex said:
			
		

> Has anyone found a solution to the problem of the game not saving properly? It seems to work fine, then when I load the game up again, all my characters are gone. Anyone?




Same problem here. I used the code and it can create the character and save just fine. But when I load up the game again, all the save slots are empty.


----------



## Narin (Dec 21, 2008)

cubicjack said:
			
		

> Treflex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cheat has to be active as soon as the game starts or the game will delete your save. With the M3 Real and all the cards made by the M3 team like the iTouchDS have it so cheats aren't activated until after 10-15 seconds after the game is loaded. Meaning that the cheats will work fine after the 10-15 seconds and you can play the game normally but if you restart, the save will get deleted.

You will have to patch the game with DSATM to patch the game to make the cheats work as soon as the game is loaded on an M3 Real, iTouchDS and so on.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
			
		

> Thanks for the code, narin!
> Plays great on a Supercard SD!





really?.....i patched the NDS with NDSATM then converted with Supercard software (obviously)...works fine until i get to the swamp boss...then it freezes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....any help or luck here?

i have supercard SD also.
(thats is my brothers)


works PERFECT on R4 1.18 (My R4) (no ysmenu used) (using narin's) cheat


----------



## Avison (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been trying for awhile but seem to be unable to get this game running on no$gba.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do I need to do to get it running?

Currently it crashes after the opening cutscene.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for any help!


----------



## TwinBlades (Dec 22, 2008)

Can anyone here translate the commands that we can use for our party during single play? Theres like a arrow pointing down on the touch screen and if you press it, theres a list of commands. I dont know what they mean :S. Thanks if anyone could.


----------



## cloggesphere (Dec 22, 2008)

heyy add me this game is amazing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ricky
5413-3909-0383


----------



## DracoIam (Dec 23, 2008)

Does any one know how to activate your meg once it's gone off?


----------



## Gamer (Dec 23, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So does this happens to someone else? or is that just an issue from SC?


----------



## Flameburst (Dec 23, 2008)

DracoIam said:
			
		

> Does any one know how to activate your meg once it's gone off?


L+R and perhaps X
Im not sure, someone told me and i havent tried it yet. He said that he pressed x too and it went off and he's not sure but uses X to be safe now.


----------



## Broomop (Dec 23, 2008)

NPC CHEAT MODIFIER BY BROOMOP
Press select when you select the character in the character select menu and press SELECT to activate.
You can use this to select any character in the game on character select but ill only list the ones you can't normally get.

94000130 FFFB0000
0215BDDC 000000XX

0E = Sarisa
0F =  Kai
10 = Ogi (Big Suit)
11 = Reve
12 = Ogi (Small Suit)


----------



## TwinBlades (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice job Broomop XD


----------



## TwinBlades (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice job Broomop XD

Edit: :S I dont know what happend, I just pressed the reply button and this happend. Sorry :S


----------



## TwinBlades (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice job Broomop XD

Edit: :S I dont know what happend, I just pressed the reply button and this happend. Sorry :S


----------



## skissors (Dec 24, 2008)

Been through this thread unable to find the answer.

Does this work with the acekard 2 ? I'm getting white screens unable to get into the game at all.

Cheats on and off and different roms same thing.


----------



## Narin (Dec 24, 2008)

skissors said:
			
		

> Been through this thread unable to find the answer.
> 
> Does this work with the acekard 2 ? I'm getting white screens unable to get into the game at all.
> 
> Cheats on and off and different roms same thing.



Use this with a clean Rom
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=124842


----------



## skissors (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers That did the job.

Thanks


----------



## likkyzero (Dec 27, 2008)

i know u guys told many m3 real users how to make it work and most of em made it work (i think) but i dont get what u guys said...
sorry to bother you


----------



## lupine (Dec 28, 2008)

M3 users, just get the new patched version (of phantasy star zero). it is out now.

just plug and play


----------



## rasputin (Dec 28, 2008)

M3 need to get rid of their sucky cheat engine.


----------



## likkyzero (Dec 29, 2008)

um i solved my problem with the game it seems like my brother just gave me new firmware(um is friend code in numbers so yes i am getting japanese characters


----------



## neocarbunkle (Dec 29, 2008)

I see a lot of people are like me, having the game freeze right before the boss fight (although I did the first one and am stuck on the second) I used the cheat code with DSATM and got most of the game working fine. To get past the lock up I tried turning on the piracy cheat but that didn't seem to have any effect. 

Are there special settings I'm supposed to use for the DSATM when patching it? Any other suggestions? I'm using a DSTT by the way


----------



## likkyzero (Dec 29, 2008)

neocarbunkle said:
			
		

> I see a lot of people are like me, having the game freeze right before the boss fight (although I did the first one and am stuck on the second) I used the cheat code with DSATM and got most of the game working fine. To get past the lock up I tried turning on the piracy cheat but that didn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> Are there special settings I'm supposed to use for the DSATM when patching it? Any other suggestions? I'm using a DSTT by the way


what do you use?

oops forgot to now its quoted


----------



## Reaper (Dec 29, 2008)

He says DSTT


----------



## aimansss95 (Dec 29, 2008)

which boss fight does the game freeze?


----------



## likkyzero (Dec 29, 2008)

oh right i am stupid


----------



## neocarbunkle (Dec 30, 2008)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> which boss fight does the game freeze?


it freezes on the second boss in story mode, the one in the swamp lands. I've also tried running it through YSMenu and tried all of the settings I could use on the DSATM program.  Someone in another thread said that they just used a rom that someone else patched, but I can't seem to find any such luck


----------



## Matt0125 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey can someone help cuz when i play it on my m3 ds real it wont work even with the anti piracy cheat on. is it because im using rominator to trim it?


----------



## Matt0125 (Jan 8, 2009)

o sorry didnt read all of the posts TY


----------



## cearp (Mar 5, 2009)

Broomop said:
			
		

> NPC CHEAT MODIFIER BY BROOMOP
> Press select when you select the character in the character select menu and press SELECT to activate.
> You can use this to select any character in the game on character select but ill only list the ones you can't normally get.
> 
> ...



broomop!!!!!!
it's woof!
are you going to make a ps0 hacking site?
i didn't know you were on the ds scene.
anyway, i'll look forward to more codes from you!


----------



## Synsane (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you still need the Ysmenu for R4sdhc to run the game?


----------



## klopfdreh (Jun 12, 2009)

In fall there is going to be two releases the us and the eu versions of phantasy star! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game is really good! I played a little the jap version without understanding it, but I'm going to by the eu version, when it is going to be released.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to bump this topic. So there is the "mini" version of Phantasy Star Zero for Nintendo DSiWare. Called 'Phantasy Star Zero Mini', that game was released on March 2009 and is available in Japan only. It costs 200 Nintendo DSi points.


----------

